# how can i make my server online



## normandiy (Aug 7, 2007)

hi every one thank you for help me i have a game server or tibia server iam the only one can connect the server but people can't it gives them offline i need help for that how make people connect me server 
(thank you)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you have a router you need to setup port forwarding.


----------



## insomiwolf (Aug 8, 2007)

if If you need help with port forwarding i need to know your network connection info: go to start menu, use the program called run then where it asks what program you would like to open type cmd and hit ok or press enter you will see a black box with a blinking bar asking for a command type in ipconfig /all and write down what you recieve and post it on this thread. If you are not comfortable with giving up your info just write it down.

Now open the start menu and select the network connections tab in the control panel. Now you should right click the connection you use and select properties. you will see a box with items in it and above it it says the connection uses the following items. highlight internet protocol and click the button properties wich should be somewhere below that box.

This is the part where you may need the info you wrote down. go to this website and go to the bottom of the page and fill in the info it asks which is written down... then take the static ip address that website just gave you and in the internet protocol box select use the following ip adress and put in in the ip adress area. now hit tab and the next line will fill itself. Hit tab again and enter your default gateway. then go to the bottom of the box and select use the following dns servers and enter your DNS server(s) then hit ok... another reason you wrote this down is because you may not be able to connect to the internet after this, and it just means you made a mistake. If this happens go to the internet protocol properties again and select obtain ip address and DNS servers automatically and it should work.

If you succeded in the following step, now go to you routers settings and look for a tab that says port forwarding... if you have never used your router settings before the password is admin and you can leave the username blank. If you know what the range of ports is in the game you can enter the name of the game in the space provided, then put in the beginning port and ending port then enter your new static ip address and click the box that says enable then press save settings and see if it works

If you do not use a router to connect to the internet your problem may be that for the game you are trying to run a server on you must pay the makers of the game to run that server... *cough* ********... but that is how some games work.


----------



## darthvaderroxs (Apr 10, 2011)

heyy, same thing happened to me, but i believe i have port fowarded, my friend used team viewer and did a bunch of stuff and said it was okay, but still i cannot bring it online can you help?


----------



## B_Jammin (Dec 14, 2005)

One other thing you might need to try besides port forwarding is to enable DMZ on your router. You will need to enable it for the local IP address that you are running the server on. Ex: The computer you are running the server on has a local IP address of 192.168.1.100 and you want to forward this out to the Internet, then you will want to enable DMZ on your router for 192.168.1.100. 

Basically DMZ takes a given IP address and forwards it past the router's firewall out to the Internet, which usually allows people that are not on your local network to connect to that server. However, you might want to turn off DMZ while you do not have the server running as it does leave that computer forwarded out past the firewall that is there to help protect you. Here is the Wikipedia page for more info on what exactly DMZ does: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMZ_(computing)

Also, if you have any other firewalls installed then you will need to configure/disable those as well to allow connections to your server.


----------



## darthvaderroxs (Apr 10, 2011)

hey DMZ???? how do you do that? i have Zyxel nbg-419n, how do i do that?


----------



## B_Jammin (Dec 14, 2005)

Hm, I did a few searches and it seems as though that particular router you have does not support DMZ after all. Sorry about that. It seems then that forwarding the correct ports seems like it should work to allow connections to your server from the Internet. You might also want to try temporarily disabling Windows firewall or any other firewalls to see if that helps.


----------



## darthvaderroxs (Apr 10, 2011)

what do you mean fowarding the right ports? i mean like i got a static ip etc, and such and i did go to this portfoward.com or something and followed their instuctions, it was very simple  but yet it does not work. and disabling the firewall on my computer or the router?


----------



## B_Jammin (Dec 14, 2005)

Sorry I did not reply back until now. But for port forwarding you will want to follow the directions for port forwarding in your router's user guide, found here: ftp://ftp.zyxel.com/NBG-419N/user_guide/NBG-419N_2.pdf

I am not sure which game you are trying to get the server to work online with but you might want to look up what ports specifically are needed for their server to work.

Also, you might want to try temporaily disbaling your Windows firewall, which would be the firewall on your computer. Here are some simple instructions for how to disable Windows firewall: Turn Windows Firewall on or off but you will probably not want to leave it disabled after you are done using your server.


----------

